
Jay Z's Entire Catalog Has Been Removed from Spotify and Apple Music - tedmiston
https://genius.com/a/jay-z-s-entire-catalog-has-been-removed-from-spotify-apple-music
======
tedmiston
Most of the story is in the headline, but specifically it's about the
magnitude of Jay Z with the size of his catalog and commercial success.
Whether this change will have a net positive effect commercially is an
interesting topic.

Many fans are just upset and unwilling to join a second music service for one
artist.

